# Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände



## sanny (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend!

Bin auf der Suche nach den "Steilwandexperten" hier im Forum! 

Ich möchte eine äääh, (wie hat´s einer hier so schön gesagt..)
*Grube* 
in einen Teich verwandeln. (OHNE Pumpe und Filter!)

Nun sollen dann aber wohl Probleme wegen der steilen Wände auftreten!

Könnte mich hier jemand über die zu erwartenden Probleme und Risiken/Besonderheiten bei Steilwandbecken aufklären, bitte?

Damit ihr Euch in etwa darunter was vorstellen könnt, hänge ich mal ein Bild an.

Und bitte nicht wieder erschrecken.... die Grube weiß ja auch noch nicht, daß sie mal ein Teich werden soll..... 

Freu mich über Anregung und "Aufklärung", Danke schonmal!


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Servus Sanny

Sehe eigentlich kein Probleme statischer Natur in der "Grube"  

Vlies und Folie drüber und paßt schon  

Wo liegen deine Bedenken  

Die einzigen die ich ausmachen kann, du kannst Planzen nur über Pflanztaschen einbringen = größerer finanzieller Aufwand.

Filtern über eine "gepumpte Version".


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Helmut, Sanny will KEINE Pumpe und keinen Filter ! 
deswegen is nix mit Filtern über gepumpte Version. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

o.K.  

Wollte ich nur anmerken  

Aber woher weist du


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> (OHNE Pumpe und Filter!)


Steht doch da Helmut


----------



## sanny (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*



> Aber woher weist du


Ja, und wir hatten schon das Vergnügen (er mag meine Waschbären so sehr! )



> Bitte nicht böse sein,
> 
> ich glaube es ist keine gute Idee aus diesem Bunker einen Teich machen
> zu wollen.Wenn Du gerade Wände hast ist es sicherlich für Koi's sehr gut
> ...



Das hat Bubi dazu gemeint und ich würd halt gern mehr über die Probleme wissen....


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

zu Waschbären  ich besser nix, denn das wär OT und außerdem bekomme ich dann von Sanny  .

Zum Teich seh ich, wenn der üppig bepflanzt ist (Pflanztaschen oder hochgesetzte Körbe) viele Schwimmpflanzen usw. auch keine Probleme. 

Die Folie kannst Du wunderbar nach aussen falten und verkleben (ähnlich wie beim Geschenk einpacken). 

Also ich hab zwar nur Ausschnitte von dem Gelände gesehen und finde es bewundernswert, das Du Dich trotzdem bereits mit so Detailfragen wie einem Teich beschäftigst  Aber wir sind ja alle ein wenig Teich:crazy 

Was soll das ganze denn mal werden wenn es fertig ist ? 
Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Na gut, ich habs überlesen  

Bubi  

Bubi hat Recht  

Flachwasserzonen könnte man vor Vlies und Folie mit normaler Erde (Aushubmaterial) an den beiden Breitseiten gestalten, aber das kostet Volumen  . Die Längsseiten würde ich dazu nur bis zu einer Tiefe von max. 1m heran ziehen. Er gibt letzt endlich das Aussehen eines Bombenkraters :crazy . Den Fischen wäre es egal. Aber fürs Auge


----------



## sanny (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*



> [Was soll das ganze denn mal werden wenn es fertig ist ?




Du meinst das ganze Gelände?

Ich erklär´s mal:

Das ist ein altes, ehemaliges LPG-Gelände (Läuferlieferanlage, also Schweineproduktion), insges. ca. 66.000 qm Fläche, davon bebaute Fläche ca 25.000 qm.
Auf dieser stehen 9 (Stall-)Hallen, eine große Werkstatthalle, ein Bergeraum (wo früher das Stroh und Heu gelagert wurde), -ist jetzt die Reithalle drin-, das ehemalige Sozialgebäude (das auf den Bildern hinter meiner "Teich-Grube" ) und noch ein paar kleinere Gebäude/Ställe.

Auf dem vorderen Teil des Geländes entsteht gerade die Reitsportanlage, mit Reitplatz, Round-Pen, Paddocks, Stallkomplex, Offenstall, Zuchtstall, etc (alles Eigenarbeit).
Auf dem hinteren Teil ist "mein Gnadenhof", mit den ganzen Ausläufen, Zwingern, Gehegen (mit deinen kleinen felligen Freunden ) etc.
Nur die Gnadenbrotpferde sind mit vorne untergebracht.

Wir versuchen, den Umbau so schohnend wie möglich zu handhaben, da sich -während den Jahren, in denen das Gelände brachlag- die Natur zurückgeholt hat, was ihr gehört.

Wir haben hier Schleiereulen, Fledermäuse, WASCHBÄREN, (ich kanns nicht lassen  ) Iltise, Rehe, __ Kröten, Schleichen, __ Nattern, __ Libellen...  ok, kürzen wir das ab... das Gelände lebt!

An die großen, alten Laternen sind mitlerweile alle möglichen Kletter- und Schlingpflanzen gepflanzt worden (mein Mann wollte sie eigentlich umreißen...aber , sind alle "bewohnt"), einige versteckte Flächen lassen wir brach liegen, damit das Getier nich doch noch abwandert.

Die restlichen Flächen sind größtenteils Koppeln.

 ...hab ich jetzt was vergessen?

Kann ich ja nachreichen, Ihr guckt bestimmt jetzt eh grad so::shock :crazy 

(weil, das kenn ich nämlich schon! )


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Servus Sanny



> Ihr guckt bestimmt jetzt eh grad so:



Ja natürlich, sind aber nicht neugierig  
und weil mir nix besseres zu tun haben  
Ich haben ja keine Pferde im Stall.

Aber Gnadenhof finde ich Spitze      (da könnten noch Hundert Smileys stehen  )

Beneide Euch um die Natur  

Opps, gerade eben hat ein Pferd in der Nähe gewiehert  
Auch bei uns sind Koppeln rundum


----------



## sanny (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Ich möchte auch nirgendwo anders leben!!!! 

Also außer der Randbepflanzung gibt es sonst keine größeren Probleme?
Da hätte ich eh mit Taschen und Pflanzkörben gearbeitet, allein wegen den Ausstiegshilfen für Igel und Co...



> Also ich hab zwar nur Ausschnitte von dem Gelände gesehen und finde es bewundernswert, das Du Dich trotzdem bereits mit so Detailfragen wie einem Teich beschäftigst



Sowas mach ich "zwischendurch" zur seelischen Aufmunterung inmitten einer ewigwährenden Großbaustelle.
Das brauch ich! Sonst krieg ich einen an die Mütze!:crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Das brauch ich! Sonst krieg ich einen an die Mütze!:crazy



Willkommen im Club


----------



## sanny (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

DANKESCHÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!!!


----------



## fleur (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> "Steilwandexperten"
> (OHNE Pumpe und Filter!)
> 
> Könnte mich hier jemand über die zu erwartenden Probleme und Risiken/Besonderheiten bei Steilwandbecken aufklären, bitte?



Hi Sanny,

erstmal ein ganz herzliches :Willkommen2  bei den :crazy :crazy  Teichianern

ja, Steilwand"experte" könnte bei mir schon zutreffen, wenn du mal meine Bilder anschaust, weißt du, was ich meine.

Auch in meinem Garten hab ich auch ein betoniertes "Loch" vorgefunden.
Das Problem der fehlenden Pflanztiefen habe ich mit Kies (0 bis X), Mäuerchen gegen das Verrutschen, Trockenmauer, Findlingen etc. gelöst.
Natürlich kann man auch Pflanztaschen verwenden, wie Helmut vorgeschlagen hat und im tiefen Bereich evt. auch Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Das ganze Geheimnis eines sehr künstlichen Teiches ohne Technik ist *m.E.*:
Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen, nicht viel laubabwerfende Bäume und Sträucher drumrum, nicht zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung, keine Fische.

zu erwartende Probleme:

möglicherweise ist die Konstruktion *undicht*, deshalb ist der Tipp von Helmut gut: Flies und Folie rein
damit hast du auch nicht das Problem, daß die vorhandenen Mauern evt. Schadstoffe abgeben, Stichwort: Teichbiologie

wenn die Grube einen Bodenablauf hat: behalt ihn auf alle Fälle, Technik hin oder her

eine Kletter- Krabbelkonstruktion bauen, daß jedwedes Getier, das in deinen Teich geplumpst ist, auch wieder raus kann und sich nicht zu Tode strampelt.

So, und nun zu der Rubrik: was ich heute ganz anders machen würde:
zwei weitere Becken buddeln und aus dem ganzen einen ordentlichen Schwimmteich bauen im quasi "3-Kammer-System"
das hängt natürlich von Lust und Laune, Geld und Platz, usw. ab -
vielleicht mach ich das auch noch bei mir

beste Grüße
Carin


Foto


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Hallo

so ein Loch ist doch prima !  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2094/?q=steilufer

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15099/?q=steilufer


mfG









.


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Hi Carin, 
...Schwimmteich? Neee, da paddel ich ja immer zwischen unserer Kundschaft rum .
Spaß beiseite, die Grube liegt im vorderen Bereich des Grundstückes, genau am offiziellen Eingang!
Habe aber meinem Mann schon angedroht, daß ich irgendwann (wahrscheinlich sind wir dann schon Rentner ) auch einen Schwimmteich möchte! 
Aber vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Erklärung, das macht ja doch Mut! 
Und "Loch" ist ja wohl gut.... sieht sehr schön aus, so beruhigend.... 

@Karsten

Deine Bilder hab ich mir schon immer gerne angeschaut! 
Vor deinem Teich könnte ich den ganzen Tag sitzen!
Und danke für die links, klingt doch schon mal sehr gut....


So, nun geh ich mal heia machen, schöne Nacht noch.....:muede


----------



## Frettchenfreund (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Hallo Zusammen!

OffTopic

@ Carin



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> ein ganz herzliches :Willkommen2  bei den :crazy :crazy  Teichianern



Bist Du oder Ich im falschen Forum?  

.


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Hallo


um die Form optisch etwas aufzulösen 
könnten die Ränder überbaut werden
Steinsetzungen die vom Grund oder einem geeignetem Podest über den Rand
heraustreten und sich in der Umgebung fortsetzten machen schon was her  

über die Ecken könnte man Decks oder Stege anlegen
oder Pflanzgefäße "aufhängen"

die Säule am Boden muss natürlich weg und 
die Kammer sicher verschlossen werden 
sonst wird das nix mit Folie 


könnte ein schicker Teich werden  


bepflanzt habe ich jetzt nicht weiter 

ihr habt doch Phantasie ?  


mfG


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Kreiiiisch!:shock 
Ich schmeiß mich weg....... 

Du hast die "Beplankung" genau da eingezeichnet, wo ich sie auch hingemalt hab!!!!
Und den Strauch/Busch/etc hast du auch in dem Einstiegsschacht  "angepflanzt".... 

Komm ich doch jetzt nicht drüber fertig........:crazy  

Ich versuch mich jetzt auch mal am pinseln...(der Göttergatte ist auf´m Feld....Erntestress), mal sehen, ob ich das hinbekomme...


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Himmelar*undzwirn!:evil 

Will der doch doch mein schönes Gekrakel nur in Mini-Format annehmen!!! 

Hat jeder von Euch ´ne Lupe in greifbarer Nähe?:?

So, zur Erklärung!

Die Grube (1, links in der Zeichnung) ist gut 1,50 m tief, 2,65 breit und etwas über 6m lang.

Da das Becken in der prallen Sonne steht, wollte ich mit div. Pflanzen (wie __ Wasserlinsen) beschatten und einen Teil des Beckens mit Holzbohlen abdecken, die man evtl. auch noch bepflanzen kann (zumindest zum Teil).
Das orangene sollen die Uferpflanzmatten sein.
Alles was hellgelb dargestellt ist, soll ´ne Trockenmauer geben.

Ganz rechts (3) ist die ehemalige (und „entseuchte“) Seuchenwanne, die ich als Flachwasserzone nutzen wollte(weil, sonst krieg ich Ärger mit unseren Wildentenpärchen, die immer zum baden vorbei kommen)
Flusskiesel rein und am Rand unregelmäßig ein paar größere um noch eine Pflanzzone zu erhalten.
Und wenn ich wieder an einen schönen, knorrigen Baumstamm komme, „fliegt“ der auch noch halb mit rein.

Dazwischen liegt sozusagen eine eigefasste Trockenzone (2) -riesen Steine mit Fugen dazwischen- auf die auch die Flusskiesel sollen.
Durch die würde ich gern eine Verbindung fließen lassen, so ein ganz flaches „Rinnsal“.
Einige der großen Steine könnte man rausstemmen, um Pflanzen zu setzen.

Nach vornehin ist der Weg, da kommt noch ein niedriges Zäunchen aus Rancherbohlen hin, damit keines von den Hotties meint, das wär ein Wassergraben!


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kein Koi-Teich, aber Steilwände*

Wo isses hin? 

Soooo winzig, das es sogar duch die Sendung rutscht......



Edit: Ah-jetzt-ja!

Entschuldigt das Chaos, ich übe noch (und es sind mind. 30 Grad im Schatten)!


----------

